# [SOLVED] hddvr w/hdmi out connect to vga projector



## basso1721 (Feb 7, 2012)

hi all,
how do i connect my hd dvr (directv), with hdmi output, to a projector with only a vga input? 

is there a converter made that connects the hdmi out cable from the dvr to the vga input of the projector? or a simple hdmi out--vga in cable available?

projector is Casio XJ-S48 DLP Projector

thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: hddvr w/hdmi out connect to vga projector*

A simple cable "converter" won't work. You will need an active converter as HDMI is digital and VGA is analog.

Look at monoprice.com


----------



## basso1721 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: hddvr w/hdmi out connect to vga projector*

thanks Dogg. monoprice had what i needed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: hddvr w/hdmi out connect to vga projector*

Cool. Good luck.


----------

